

Peter Thiel at The Veritas Forum [video] - api
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9Mlu7sHEHE

======
api
This was surprisingly brilliant and interesting (and I'm not a Christian). His
point about Nietzsche piqued my interest, given that he is often cited as
inspiration for people like Rand who were very anti-environmentalist. But I
see what he means.

